# The Judge Spoiler is getting painted this week...YEAH



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I have had my Judge spoiler since Christmas and finally dropped it off to have it painted while I am out of town this week. I hope the color matches the car. I wasn't able to take the car down to the paint store to have them match the color so we used the paint sample book. The body shop is a very reputable shop that does a lot of restorations. They are fixing all of the flaws in the fiberglass, prepping, painting, wet sanding, and polishing the spoiler and hood inserts for $250 - $300. I think that is a pretty good deal. What do you guys think?

Hey, I have another question for everyone????? I also had the hood inserts painted to match the car. My Goat is 2001 Mustang Performance Red (red-orange). Do you guys like the hood inserts painted black or the same color as the car?

I will have the spoiler and inserts installed just in time to take it down to Cruisin Grand in Escondido CA.

Are there any other GTO enthusiasts in Southern California? If so, where do you live and what kind of GTO do you have?

Dale,


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome, hope your happy with the outcome. 
I'm in hollywood CA with a 2006 M6 CGM GTO :seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have my hood scoop painted the same color as the car, but the very inside ribs are painted black. Can`t wait to see your ride with the wing on there.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I have my hood scoop painted the same color as the car, but the very inside ribs are painted black. Can`t wait to see your ride with the wing on there.


I was thinking about painting the inside black. Do you have a picture of how it looks?

I will post some pics after I get the spoiler on.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Awesome, hope your happy with the outcome.
> I'm in hollywood CA with a 2006 M6 CGM GTO :seeya:


Me too. I'll find out tomorrow. I already have the holes drilled in the trunk, so it will only take me a few minutes to install it.

Hollywood huh. I just drove through Hollywood Sunday on my way up to Oxnard to work for the week.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> I was thinking about painting the inside black. Do you have a picture of how it looks?
> 
> I will post some pics after I get the spoiler on.


Actually, with the blue charcoal body color, you can`t even tell that the inside ribs are black, it almost all looks the same.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

STRIKE ONE - Update on the spoiler.

Well, I got back into town Friday and jumped in the Goat and ran down to pick up my spoiler. It turned out way too orange. We matched it up from the paint sample book because the paint store was closed when I dropped off my spoiler. The shop owner said that we should be right on.

Luckily the shop owner is very reputable and didn't even hesitate. He sent me down to the paint store to have them take a picture of the car that is translated into a paint forumla to mix the exact color. Also, he didn't like how the fiberglass showed a split that they couldn't see until the spoiler was painted, so they are fixing that too.

I will give it another try this Friday when I get back in town. Wish me luck!

Dale


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Is your spoiler factory or aftermarket? I ask because I have a Parts Place aftermarket spoiler that is suppose to be very similar to the factory. I was wondering if you have the aftermarket spoiler will you be installing it with a gasket or not? I ask since the factory spoilers did not have gaskets, but I am thinking about using the gasket since I don't want any water leaking into my trunk.

Brian


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> I was thinking about painting the inside black. Do you have a picture of how it looks?
> 
> I will post some pics after I get the spoiler on.


The scoops should be body color with black insets. Only the Judge had the black scoops.

Here is how mine looks:










mac


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

brianberes said:


> Is your spoiler factory or aftermarket? I ask because I have a Parts Place aftermarket spoiler that is suppose to be very similar to the factory. I was wondering if you have the aftermarket spoiler will you be installing it with a gasket or not? I ask since the factory spoilers did not have gaskets, but I am thinking about using the gasket since I don't want any water leaking into my trunk.
> 
> Brian


I got my reproduction spoiler from Ames. Quality is very good. You can only tell it's not original if you look at the underside of it. The seams are a little different from the original.
Mine came with the gaskets and a template for drilling the mounting holes. I have never had any issue with water leakage, though, to be honest, the car rarely ever sees rain. But, when I wash it, it doesn't leak.
If you install one of these, you will probably need to adjust the torsion rods on the trunk lid to compensate for the extra weight of the spoiler.
Here is a closer pic of mine:










mac


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess I'll install it with the gaskets. Your goat looks sweet. I can't wait until the body work is complete and I can squirt paint on the car.

Here's a pic with my aftermarket wing sitting on my car.

Brian


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

brianberes said:


> Is your spoiler factory or aftermarket? I ask because I have a Parts Place aftermarket spoiler that is suppose to be very similar to the factory. I was wondering if you have the aftermarket spoiler will you be installing it with a gasket or not? I ask since the factory spoilers did not have gaskets, but I am thinking about using the gasket since I don't want any water leaking into my trunk.
> 
> Brian


Well, I don't think I could afford a factory spoiler, that is if I could find one. I bought it from Ames. I used the gaskets that came with it.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> I got my reproduction spoiler from Ames. Quality is very good. You can only tell it's not original if you look at the underside of it. The seams are a little different from the original.
> Mine came with the gaskets and a template for drilling the mounting holes. I have never had any issue with water leakage, though, to be honest, the car rarely ever sees rain. But, when I wash it, it doesn't leak.
> If you install one of these, you will probably need to adjust the torsion rods on the trunk lid to compensate for the extra weight of the spoiler.
> Here is a closer pic of mine:
> ...


I bought mine from Ames too. Unfourtunately it wasn't very good quality. There were all kinds of splits in the fiberglass that had to be repaired. There was even a few that didn't even show up until the spoiler was painted. Since the spoiler had to be painted again, they fixed the new splits before it was painted again.

I got the spoiler and inserts back last Friday and they did a beautiful job. Only the paint isn't 100% exact. The hood inserts are very close, but are just a shade redder than the car. The spoiler looks good because it is separate from the car and you can't really tell that it is not perfect. I'll post some pics when I can get my wife to download them from the camera. I'm on travel and am at her mercy!!!!!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> I bought mine from Ames too. Unfourtunately it wasn't very good quality. There were all kinds of splits in the fiberglass that had to be repaired. There was even a few that didn't even show up until the spoiler was painted. Since the spoiler had to be painted again, they fixed the new splits before it was painted again.
> 
> I got the spoiler and inserts back last Friday and they did a beautiful job. Only the paint isn't 100% exact. The hood inserts are very close, but are just a shade redder than the car. The spoiler looks good because it is separate from the car and you can't really tell that it is not perfect. I'll post some pics when I can get my wife to download them from the camera. I'm on travel and am at her mercy!!!!!


Looking forward to seeing the pics. Red is a very hard color to match. I was fortunate to be able to have my car and all it's pieces painted together, so there was no matching issues.
Here is what it looked like 3 years ago.










mac


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics. Red is a very hard color to match. I was fortunate to be able to have my car and all it's pieces painted together, so there was no matching issues.
> Here is what it looked like 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mac,

Ask and you shall recieve. I just got the pics this evening. Here's out it turned out. Since you can tell if you look closely at the hood inserts, I may paint them black again....... I'll give it a while, then decide.

How does your 70 look now? Any pics?

Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin good! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Lookin good! :cheers


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> Ask and you shall recieve. I just got the pics this evening. Here's out it turned out. Since you can tell if you look closely at the hood inserts, I may paint them black again....... I'll give it a while, then decide.
> 
> ...


Damn Dale! That looks sweet! 
Ask and you shall recieve.



















Also, may I make one anal suggestion? The exhaust clamps for your splitters, loosen the bolts, and turn them upside down so the bolts are at the top, and hidden. Sounds pretty anal, I know, but it is one little tiny detail that makes for such a clean looking rear end (no pun intended!) :lol:

mac


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats my car , if I could figure out how to post pic I would, I painted my scoops black and added Judge Spoiler on front, with sport mirrors. It was a Paladium silver car. Now it is 1997 Bright RED per GM. Nice car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70gto said:


> Thats my car , if I could figure out how to post pic I would, ....


Under the window at the bottom of this page were you type in a quick reply, hit the "Go Advanced" button. Then at the next screen under were you type in your post in the Advanced Options hit the "Manage Attachments" button, navigate to were ever your pics are located on your computer and then 'attach' them to your post.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanxs


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

70gto said:


> Thats my car , if I could figure out how to post pic I would, I painted my scoops black and added Judge Spoiler on front, with sport mirrors. It was a Paladium silver car. Now it is 1997 Bright RED per GM. Nice car.


Yeah, you'll have to get some pics posted. I think my next upgrade will be a front spoiler.

I think red is by far the best color for a classic GTO. I was actually surprised when I bought my 70. The color ended up being exactly the same color that I painted my son's 69 Chevelle 6 years ago. He is going to have his Chevelle back here in SOCAL next month. He's had it in Ohio going to college. Here's a picture of his Chevelle.

Dale,


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

anybody have the specs to where on the trunk lid this judge spoiler is supposed to be attached ? Measurements? Email [email protected]


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks GTO4dad, my Body manual just shows the wing mounted with torque specs. I did not know AMEs had the tech stuff.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70gto said:


> anybody have the specs to where on the trunk lid this judge spoiler is supposed to be attached ? Measurements? Email [email protected]


I got a template from Ames when I bought my spoiler. Just marked the holes and everything lined up perfectly.

mac


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought mine from Carlisle , some time in the 80's, its oe, came in gm box, has the correct mold markings underneath, no instuctions, the under side of the deck lid has molded sections where it looks like it should fit, but they are wrong. Thanxs for the update from AMEs .


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's a link to an online pdf of Ames rear spoiler instructions.
Hope this helps.
Brian

http://www.amesperf.com/assets/images/70spoiler.pdf


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Cleaned up that rear end!*

I finally took your advise and turned the exhaust clamps over. Looks a lot ceaner. Thanks.

Dale



macgto7004 said:


> Damn Dale! That looks sweet!
> Ask and you shall recieve.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Your welcome. Hope all of the info helped.

Dale



70gto said:


> thanks GTO4dad, my Body manual just shows the wing mounted with torque specs. I did not know AMEs had the tech stuff.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Damn Dale! That looks sweet!
> Ask and you shall recieve.
> 
> 
> ...


Done. The clamps are turned up and it does look better. Thanks.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Done. The clamps are turned up and it does look better. Thanks.


arty: Nice! Sometimes it's just the littlest things that make a nice ride a Great ride!

mac


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Done. The clamps are turned up and it does look better. Thanks.


arty: Nice! Sometimes it's just the littlest things that make a nice ride a Great ride!

mac


----------

